# How do you fish the Trinity River off Hwy 19?



## akw96 (Dec 9, 2009)

Earlier this week I took a trip on the Trinity River launching from the boat ramp on Hwy 19 at Riverside. The river was really running fast and muddy so it was more of a boat ride than fishing. I have not fished this area before and wonder where the hot spots are? Any one have some info they'd like to pass along? 

Also, bought 3 doz minnows at the Valero in Riverside for $5.40. After killing as many as we could during the morning I counted the remaining minnows before I released them. Not sure how the math works, but I had 76 minnows left over from my 3 doz!

thanks


----------



## Fishtexx (Jun 29, 2004)

It seems most people are boat riding and skiing the river, the best fishing is usually up in the creeks. I have some friends that jug line the river for catfish.


----------



## kenforu (Mar 16, 2006)

I grew up fishing the river and creeks around their. If you put in and head west you will come to harmon creek about a mile up on the left. If you take it it will wind around and there will be a large pasture on the left just across from there is horseshoe lake up in the old timber. Great bass fishing and crappie. I you continue down harmon creek during the right time you can troll up alot of white bass. If you keep going you will go under the bridge and about a half mile you will come to caney creek on the left and the fishing in there has always been great for Crappie and bass. If you leave the boat launch and head east about a mile on the right is a creek cannot remember the name but it winds around pretty good with alot of snags and crappie are usually stacked up in there as well. Good luck


----------



## Bozo (Jun 16, 2004)

Early in the whitebass run you can do pretty well around that railroad tressle but, it isn't a steady thing.


----------



## GoneFish'n (Jan 8, 2010)

*Great Responses*

Wow Alan, after all that information, you can't help but catch a mess out there off that old muddy river. No one commented on the the great place to buy a few minners....:fish:
Gone Fish'n
Charlie


----------



## Sunbeam (Feb 24, 2009)

Sounds like the hired help at the store does not like to sell minnows. Just chunk a bunch in the bag and air it up. They buy them by the pound and sell them by the count. At 11 dozen average per pound there is not much profit it no one counts.
What kenforu said about the creeks pretty well covers the area. Sure like limb lining the river when it is right.


----------



## akw96 (Dec 9, 2009)

Thanks everyone.. with the water depths and size I figure it's a Nascar track during summer months.. one boat at the dock said they were going 20 miles upstream to find clean water.. 

we traveled 7 miles upstream and it just looked really fishy and enjoyed the sites.. I can imagine it a perfect weekend ride with the grandkids!

Kenforu, I heard about Karmon from the other boat. I might give that a try next time out.. My future son-in-law wants to try the main lake next time, so that may be an adventure as well!

Thanks


----------



## akw96 (Dec 9, 2009)

also,, if My history serves me correct didn't this river used to have a lot of river boat traffic of goods from Dallas? 

How about some stories about that!!!


----------



## texas_fishing (Aug 25, 2009)

kenforu said:


> I grew up fishing the river and creeks around their. If you put in and head west you will come to harmon creek about a mile up on the left. If you take it it will wind around and there will be a large pasture on the left just across from there is horseshoe lake up in the old timber. Great bass fishing and crappie. I you continue down harmon creek during the right time you can troll up alot of white bass. If you keep going you will go under the bridge and about a half mile you will come to caney creek on the left and the fishing in there has always been great for Crappie and bass. If you leave the boat launch and head east about a mile on the right is a creek cannot remember the name but it winds around pretty good with alot of snags and crappie are usually stacked up in there as well. Good luck


Kenforu,
Can you give more details to go to Harmon Creek from River side Hwy19? If you launch the boat at the public boat ramp => go under the Hwy19 bridge and keep going straight toward the Lock and Dam? Thanks in advance for your kindness and support. Looking for to take twine boys out for some white bass. I'm new to the River and Boat. Been fishing from the bank and wade fish below the cable at Lake Livingston Dam + Salt water.

Best regards,
Tommy


----------



## FISHROADIE (Apr 2, 2010)

akw96 said:


> Earlier this week I took a trip on the Trinity River launching from the boat ramp on Hwy 19 at Riverside. The river was really running fast and muddy so it was more of a boat ride than fishing. I have not fished this area before and wonder where the hot spots are? Any one have some info they'd like to pass along?
> 
> Also, bought 3 doz minnows at the Valero in Riverside for $5.40. After killing as many as we could during the morning I counted the remaining minnows before I released them. Not sure how the math works, but I had 76 minnows left over from my 3 doz!
> 
> thanks


I buy minnows at the valeros all the time, those girls that work there hate selling them. They just throw them in there and it is almost all the time in your favor. I hope there boss does not read this.


----------



## FishNJeremy (Jan 1, 2012)

i go there all the time with my dad during the spawning time. that valero always give lots of minnow. other than minnows, we just troll for the bass or throw jigs.


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

The place is new to me last year for fishing, other than trolling one other time. I really love it, senic and real fishy.
The muddy water there is kinda like the discharge is below the dam. It determines how good, how to, and where to fish. most of the time. When the river is low and green during the white bass spawn it is terrific fishing for them.
Likewise for the crappie, but a slug of high muddy water turns them both off and the cat fish on.


----------



## Wett'n my Hooks (Mar 26, 2011)

Last weekend the river was a poor weekend to be fish'n. I know of one family that had their annual fish tournament up the river, last weekend. 29 fishers, and 0 Whites were caught. First time ever, it was a wash.

If you have not been up Harmon Creek off the river, mark your route carefully, you can get turned around in there easily. Good Fish'n


----------



## fishinganimal (Mar 30, 2006)

Last weekend the river was a poor weekend to be fish'n. I know of one family that had their annual fish tournament up the river, last weekend. 29 fishers, and 0 Whites were caught. First time ever, it was a wash.



Wow this is not what I wanted to read. This years spawn will be a wash it seems or real late. The river was loaded with shad and whites in December so who knows. Muddy water has an effect but it usually is this time of year. Ive tore em up with it muddy. Looks like Im goin gigging!!!!!!!


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

The white bass have for the first time in several years had enough flowing water in the creeks to go and spawn there. 
They are way up at the heads of creeks spawning right now, there will soon be a wave of them coming back down while another heads up, maybe not as big maybe bigger than the wave spawning right now.
I think the big swarm of them has gone to broadcast eggs.
I watched them spawn at the head of a creek yesterday while cat fishing.


----------



## fishinganimal (Mar 30, 2006)

Makes sense Loy by the amount that were in the river mid December. Trickling water at the head of the creek will def do it. Thanks for the insite.


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

I have tried to watch when the conditions got good in the river or creeks this year even though I was not able to go. It is not the same as being out there of course, I just watched levels and flows and looked at rainfall maps. IMO it has been an unlucky year for fishermen after spawning whites. I think the fish will get off a great spawn, but conditions just have not been good to catch them.


----------

